# Anyone give there maltese vinegar in the water and why



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I was told they help with tear staining and keeping pet healthy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I did try that but it did not work for Chrissy.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you


----------

